# Applying for a Working Visa



## stuboy72 (Dec 14, 2011)

I have just signed up to the forums, and need some advice before accepting a contract of employment.

I currently have been offered a role with a IT Consultancy and will be coming over on a Work Visa and as i understand it, my wife will also be able to come on this and work as well?, however i have medical related question i need an answer to, if someone is able to help.

My wife has Multiple Sclerosis and has had this for the last two years. She is on a drug called Rebif, which helps manage the symptoms of MS, as well as other tablets that also assist her.

She has regular check ups with her MS doctor about once every 3 months and in addition to this has to occasionally have blood tests or other related MS tests.

We are concerned that after looking through the section _"A4.15 Acceptable standard of health (applicants for temporary entry class visas)"_ they list the following:

Applicants for temporary entry class visas to New Zealand are considered to have an acceptable standard of health if they are:


unlikely to be a danger to public health; and

unlikely to impose significant costs or demands on New Zealand's health services during their period of intended stay in New Zealand; and

(if they are under 21 years of age and are applying for a student visa) unlikely to qualify for Ongoing Resourcing Schemes (ORS) funding during their period of intended stay in New Zealand; and

able to undertake the work or study on the basis of which they are applying for a visa, or which is a requirement for the grant of the visa.

And also they list these additional points:

_A4.15.1 Assessment of whether an applicant for a temporary entry class visa is unlikely to impose significant costs or demands on New Zealand's health services_

Assessment of whether an applicant for a temporary entry class visa is likely to impose significant costs or demands on New Zealand's health services will take into account whether there is a relatively high probability that the applicant will need publicly funded health services during their period of stay in New Zealand including, but not limited to:


hospitalisation;
 residential care;
 high cost pharmaceuticals;
 high cost disability services.



And the items that jump out to us is in section 4.15 & 4.15.1, is in regard to costs, and the trouble we have is understanding what is meant by "significant costs"and "high cost pharmaceuticals", because they don't actually state an amount and what are high cost pharmaceuticals.

So, has anyone had a visa either accepted or declined, where one of the applicants had MS or the visa was referred then accepted or declined?

Your help on this matter will be much appreciated.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

stuboy72 said:


> I have just signed up to the forums, and need some advice before accepting a contract of employment.
> 
> I currently have been offered a role with a IT Consultancy and will be coming over on a Work Visa and as i understand it, my wife will also be able to come on this and work as well?, however i have medical related question i need an answer to, if someone is able to help.
> 
> ...


Hi there
So sorry to hear your wife has MS - although there are so many drugs out there now that can help (thank goodness!)

I think you may be best getting professional advice on this one - MS is a long-term illness and it may be that her condition will affect your application. It's annoying that the website doesn't give any indications of cost. Also it may depend on whether you intend t change your work visa to a permanent residents visa later. 

I'd check whether you having a work visa means your wife can work too - I'm sure that a number of my friends couldn't when they came over with their husbands on work visas. But that was a couple of years ago now and things may have changed. 

Good luck!


----------

